# Rogue squirrel kill



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Normally the squirrels around here are very wary and don't expose themselves this long... and I don't normally try to shoot one... especially now that the leaves are off the trees... it makes it to easy.

But this squirrel was acting pretty strange... staying exposed and doing a lot of barking, putting up challenges to any other squirrel around, even though there weren't any.... so I went on ahead and killed him. There's a squirrel colony in the stand of woods behind the greyhound runs... and I didn't want this one to get over there if something really is wrong with him, like him being sick or something.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't blame you. Nice shooting.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Wonderful shooting as almost expected from you Sir.

You may anticipate an order for a custom job, possibly around May, when I have truely settled my current situation down Sir.

Best Regards to you and your family and workers Allan Leigh


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic Mr. Bill :wave:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

GrandPa sez,"Boy, when a critter don't act right, it ain't right." Best thing to do.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot. Weird behavior makes me suspicious. There are documented cases of BSE as a result of eating squirrel brains. Makes me wonder if perhaps that was the problem here ... sort of squirrel dementia!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Brains are a good food not to eat think that's why zobies walk the way they do in movies from the the real effects of eating brains.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Good shooting and I think it was definitely right to cull the herd for the health of the overall community. I would've handled that one with disposable rubber gloves, double plastic-bagged it and got it away from my home and off for burial at the local landfill ASAP.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...love that sound...


----------

